# Tiger CAD Anyone know of it?



## Kermit (Dec 22, 2008)

I found this while looking for a FREE CAD program. Most of the ones I tried to download started messing with my security program and trying to hook me up to other web sites. This one seems safe enough download wise, AND after playing around with it for a few hours I think I could make use of it. Just a step up from Paint and throws in the High Res angle finder and distance functions as well.

Nevering having used the Mother software *CAD/CAM* before I am doubly unqualified to render a judgement on the quality of the program.

Anyone here ever use it before?

I could place a link to the download if there are no objections.

Kermit


----------



## joeby (Dec 22, 2008)

Kermit,

 I'm probably not going to be of much help to you, as I haven't heard of this software before. Without knowing what it's capable of, it would be hard to make a recommendation one way or the other; but besides the basic lines and circles and such, can you do arrays and patterns, trim or extend lines? Can you export drawings in a format that you can post for others to see?

 Were you looking into this for doing engine designs for yourself, or just experimenting?

The reason I ask is because sooner or later in a part such as a flywheel, you will certainly wish you could rotate patterns. On a finned cylinder, patterning would be a great feature to have. I point these things out because I have used some CAD software that made things like these a real PITA. Being that it is free, draw a few simple parts where you might make use of these features and see how easy-or hard it is to do. See if the most used functions are where you would expect to find them or if you have to spend time looking for them. It's kinda like going into your shop to drill a simple hole and having your drills scattered all over... gotta waste time looking whereas if they were in an index, no problem. This may be a hobby; but you still need to be able to get stuff done. 

 Just some thoughts.

Kevin


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm no nothing about tiger cad but I can tell you that the free version of Alibre is very good. I have designed 3 motors with it and all worked out well. It is a 3D drawing package so it takes getting used to. Took me a few weeks to get the hang of it but now I cant imagine using anything else. 

Just so you know, I am not connected to the Alibre people in any way.


----------



## Kermit (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Kevin - You're talking to me like I know what I might be able to use an "array" for>? :big:

 ??? I was just kinda hoping that someone here had run across it before.

It has ZERO 3 D capabilities. It does export into the .dxf or whatever extension CAD uses and with the help of an add-on program will open CAD files as well. Mostly just a glorified paint program after the export options.
---------------
Steve, I looked into Alibre for a few minutes but for some reason passed on it. However with your recommendation I just might "give 'er a try" ;D

I'm mostly looking for something to help me visualize my ideas. Seems when I take the time to dimension my ideas -I often find I have way to much idea for the amount of space or for my ability. 

So just a little sumthang to play around with,
Kermit


----------



## John S (Dec 23, 2008)

Only problem I can see is that any program has a learning curve and also once you get started you build up a resistance to change because of this and a legacy of work already done.

It would be a shame to get up to spped only to find that there are better programs out there that can do the work better.

John_S.


----------



## joeby (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's where you'll find the advice of individuals such as Mr. Stevenson of great help to you. He can make a point without being wordy, me....not so much.

 In a nutshell, if you get to doing any kind of designing, for yourself or others, you will appreciate having the tool to do the job efficiently. Why go through a big learning curve and have to change software because it is lacking.

 Also, the export to different formats will become helpful for various reasons, one being that you can post your ideas here. Not everyone will have the ability to look at a *.tgc, *.dwg, or *.dxf; so you could miss out on some important feedback.

 By the way, I have been looking at Alibre also. Looks good; but I haven't really done anything with it yet.

Kevin


----------



## John S (Dec 23, 2008)

Another couple of points I'd like to make and this isn't plugging any program directly, in fact i very rarely mention the CAD package I use.

Alibre like most of the 3D packages is first and foremost a modelling program, what that means is you draw a model first in 3D then use this model to generate the drawings in 2D.
Now this is fine if you want to model an engine say with 50 or so parts and do an assembly with the drawings following on.
However if you need to get a quick 2D drawing out in minutes to disappear into the shop with then 3D modelling isn't for you.

Solid edge do a free 2D package called Layout where you draw in 2D and is a taster to get you to move up, however it isn't crippled or time limited.

Of the file formats there are literally 100's but the ability to save to .dxf [ Drawing eXchange File] is most important as this format, in theory, should make the file visible to any like configured CAD program.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kermit,

There is some very very good advise here. I started out my CAD with Quickcad only to find it could not do some of the things I wanted to do. I am now using Turbocad and believe me the conversion from one to the other was and is, a slow and painful process which I am still learning and one which I would not like to repeat.

Hope this helps ??? ???

My 2 bobs worth is try and make your 1st choice of package - your last choice.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Dec 23, 2008)

If anyone anywhere has served with "allied" or "colalition forces" anywhere at any time 
IMSI software have a copy of turbo cad 7.0 available free

its the full deal, no ad's, there was a link both on the US veterans sites and the oz diggers site but they have been removed, i think because of the 700,000 downloads to china , so its CD based again, not from IMSI but through the RSL in Australia, Technology for Veterans in the US or the veterans welfare officer near you In the UK i think its been in a DVD on software in the veterans magazine

or PM me i'll send a copy, i am a VVWO in Oz

the Guy who is boss of IMSI is a digger ( Ex serviceman)

i'm no expert in fact i'm a rank beginer, but know its transposable ( meaning you can import autocad files and export to autocad and others) and outputs to jpg and pdf which is what i use most

cheers

jack


----------



## ianjkirby (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi listies,
 I have recently bought, and enjoyed using, ViaCad 2D3D v6. It is available from http://www.punchcad.com/products/viacad2d3dV6.htm for $99. I believe that it is great value for that money, as it does good 3D modelling, and can be exported in many formats, as well as import many formats. Importantly, to me anyway, is that it is a lot easier to learn than some of the more powerful packages, but still has most of the features of the bigger players. I have no connection with punchcad.
Regards, Ian.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 26, 2008)

I downloaded a copy of the TigerCad program, I played with it for about an hour or so & got the hang of it pretty quick. I am a AutoCad LT user. I saved the TigerCad drawing as a DXF file & opened it up in AutoCad, none of the text from my drawing appeared. I have Solid Works 9.0 at work & I struggle with it because I have AutoCad on my brain! ??? I wish I could find a simple 3D software package to use.


----------



## Kermit (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you use Tcad's Measurement or Dimension functions?

If those will export then I wouldn't care if text transfered or not. It is pretty fast to get a drawing done with tiger so that would make it good for a quick "sketch pad" to make changes to as your work evolves. Then perhaps if you use CAD or plan to (like me) you could import to the CAD of your choice.

Please try using the Dimension functions and see it the lengths and angles show up in CAD

Ever so curious,
Kermit


----------



## Mike N (Dec 26, 2008)

The dimension lines or test does not show up in AutoCad when saved as a DXF file from TigerCad ???


----------



## John S (Dec 26, 2008)

That is because Tigercad has no explode command or convert to curves function..
I had a play with it tonight and to be honest I found it very clunky in the way it works.
Too many mouse clicks needed to stop an operation, no select icon or command that I could find and that stupid infuriating widmill prancing all over the screen.

IMHO there are far better programs out there for free or at least not much money.


John_S.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree Tiger Cad is not a very good cad package. AutoCad LT works great for me. It should be easy to get a copy. I use version 2004 at home & we use version 2007 at work.


----------



## Kermit (Dec 28, 2008)

Whew, that is a relief. I have spent two FULL days with it and can now make it do whatever I wish(which ain't much by the way) ;D

But I too found it cumbersome and was hoping that is what everyone else would decide. Lord help this poor boy if this turned out easier than CAD, I would have given up my search right here on hearing that!

Well good then. I'll do the "Remove software" routine on my little 'puter

Cheers and Happy New days ahead,
Kermit


----------



## Mike N (Apr 2, 2009)

I played around with TigerCad for a week or so, & than went back to my AutoCad LT.

I wish I could learn a 3D Cad system, my brain has blocked out the need to learn Solid Works!


----------



## Kermit (Apr 2, 2009)

I priced some Turbo CAD packages. V14 was like $11.95 US dollars or v13 was and v14 was 29.95. Anyway they are cheap enough for me to give one a try - someday.

Believe it or not I'm using a "vintage" Compaq laptop circa late '99 running WinME for goodness sake! 

It's never skipped a beat(knock on wood) since purchased a decade ago. But the world has moved on and compatability wise I'm in poor shape for running new software packages.


----------



## fdew (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't tried it because I am a happy user of SolidWorks, but I have heard good things about 
http://sketchup.google.com/
Google Sketchup

It is free and 3D

Frank


----------



## Kermit (Apr 5, 2009)

I will have to upgrade to a new computer to take advantage of ANY of these true CAD programs 

[email protected]%*(#(@) . I'm a touch upset yall.  At least new computers complete with display and other peripherals are way under $1000 now.


(Heavy sigh....) :-[

Kermit

It works with Windows ME and with 98 as well and the printer function to Adobe pdf files using cutePDF has a bug that crashes it the first time used after a computer reboot, but then it works perfectly everytime after that. That could be the fact that WinME only supports Adobe reader V6.0 and no higher.  After a few weeks playing I think it is a fairly Fast way to sketch 2D drawings and get answers to complex trig functions via drawing rather than using math and calculators.  The measure and dimension functions work well and plotting and moving is easily done with the edit coordinates function and turns out that the bothersome yellow windmill that marks your place comes in handy when cutting and pasting completed subassemblies on top of other parts to check fit and clearance.


----------



## Kermit (Apr 6, 2009)

I like it so far.


----------



## peterhoward42 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello - I'm Peter Howard - the author of TigerCad - and I've just come across this forum.

Some responses...

*Patterning *- yes you can do patterning. There's a copy and paste idiom. But when you paste you can specify a linear or angular pattern with multiple copies. Also you can see what you have copied while you are thinking about it, and you get a preview of the paste operation as you enter parameters like number of copies. Also you can scale, rotate and reflect the stuff you have copied before you paste it.

*Just 2D* - Yes it is completely aimed at the 2D process of drawing 2D geometry - with a fairly traditional (old fashioned?) user interface metaphor - based strongly on drawing board traditions, but bringing in help with that unobtrusively from the computer. (Like noticing that you are drawing a line that is more or less radial to an arc - and helping you to get it accurate with little effort).

*3D packages* - Designing in 3D in my opinion is a completely different thought process and approach to traditional 2D engineering drawings. 3D is infinitely superior for visualising ideas. I personally rate SolidWorks very highly for this. It is the tool of choice for a very large number of professional mechanical designers. Very efficient, and a quite amazingly modest learning curve. The big downside is price. Although you can qualify for a token price if you are a full-time engineering student in college. (Or can successfully masquerade as such).

*Export file formats like DXF* - The serious export feature is to _DXF _- because everything can read it, not only other CAD system, but including plenty of CNC / CAM systems. I had to be pragmatic and only export the geometry itself - ie the lines and arcs. To output dimensions in the rich formats required by DXF would have been too much development work. So it has to be viewed as accurate geometry output, rather than CAD conversion. Nb. TigerCad can produce non-trivial curves like ellipse and curve fits, but it works by working out the maths for a series of very short straight lines to approximate the curves, and these are what end up in the drawing. Consequently they come out in DXF as a large number of short lines too. However, very few CNC machines can cope with anything other than straight paths or purely circular interpolation either - they convert themselves.

If anyone would like to ask me any other questions - I'd be happy to oblige.


----------

